# Mexico City driving laws- US plated cars



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I signed the lease on my new house in Mexico City yesterday and we have began the process of packing. Hoping to be moved from Monterrey to Mexico City in 2-3 weeks if everything goes well.

I will be driving my Ford Escape with NC plates into Mexico City and I know I am going to be hassled by Transitos because I only have a plate on the back. We plan on selling it in Texas in March so we will need to deal with it for a few months at least until we can buy a car in Mexico.

My question is- Is there a specific law about US plated cars driving in Mexico City? I have asked around and done some search and have not came up with a single distinct answer. I have heard that you can only drive after 11am and not after 7pm. I also heard that its prohibited 100% of the time as well as its fine just as long as my Visa is up to date and my Temporary Import sticker is in place.

Anyone here with first hand knowledge?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I drive a US plated car in Mexico City frequently so I have had to figure out the DF driving deal.

1. As long as your importada temporal/Visa are up to date you can drive a US plated car in DF but see the following:

2. The "hoy no circula" applies equally to US plated cars just like it does to local plates. There is one day per week and one Saturday per month that you cannot drive. The specific days are decided by the final digit in you plate number. For example, my plates end in "7" so I can't drive on Tuesdays nor the third Saturday of each month.

3. There is a program for non-DF plated cars where twice a year you can apply for a two week exemption from the "hoy no circula". You apply online and it lets you print out a document that gives you 14 days' permission to drive on your prohibited days. This has helped us out immensely on several occasions.

4. I have been pulled over a several times in DF simply for having foreign plates. This happens especially in my wife's family's neighborhood because it is a place where foreigners don't normally go unless they are up to no good. Every time I have been pulled over I show my paperwork and explain to them that my wife's family lives there and we are visiting them and that's where I am going and they let me go. No bribe attempts or bogus tickets. The police have actually been very professional every time (surprisingly). Maybe I've been fortunate. Keep your paperwork with you at all times and hopefully you will have the same good fortune that I have had.

Good luck!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I signed the lease on my new house in Mexico City yesterday and we have began the process of packing. Hoping to be moved from Monterrey to Mexico City in 2-3 weeks if everything goes well.
> 
> I will be driving my Ford Escape with NC plates into Mexico City and I know I am going to be hassled by Transitos because I only have a plate on the back. We plan on selling it in Texas in March so we will need to deal with it for a few months at least until we can buy a car in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Well how have you been treated in Monterrey and other cities because of your Escape having only a back license plate so far? I had to get a new set of license plates years ago because my car had only the back plate in Mexicali. The police, both transitos and municipal pulled me over 15 times in Baja over a 4 year period, all times when I was alone except once when my friend and I were coming back from Punto Colonet in Ensenada and I drove through a 4 way stop. 

I asked once why it is a infraction for my Calif. plated car to not have a front plate and the transito showed me on the back of the ticket where it stated, all vehicles have to display current plates on the front and back of the vehicle and had the infraction # very clearly. I did not bother to get a new set of plates for about 2 more years. When I did they stopped hassling me. Also my Maxima was getting older, I feel, had something to do with it.

They only once got me to give them a of couple dollars for this, all times I said ; let´s go to the station and I will pay the ticket. They ususally either said follow me and did not go into the station parking lot where I waited for them or told me to get lost. When pulled over because it was 4AM they accused me of smelling like liquor and I said, no I don´t, and after an argument told me to get lost. One transito told me they will charge me $150.00 US or impound my car or if I give him $30.00 US I can continue on my way and I said good that I have the money to pay AT the station and he told me to get lost.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I drive a US plated car in Mexico City frequently so I have had to figure out the DF driving deal.
> 
> 1. As long as your importada temporal/Visa are up to date you can drive a US plated car in DF but see the following:
> 
> ...



Great feedback. Thanks a lot for this. I will keep my paperwork on hand at all times (possibly even a Telmex bill with my name on it to give proof I live there too).

I appreciate the help.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You are welcome. 

I would suggest not showing the Telmex bill because they will probably go easier on you if they think you are a visitor. The whole point of the program I mentioned in #3 above is to attract tourists and visitors to the city so I suspect the police are instructed to go a little more lightly on visitors/tourists. Whether the cop that pulls you over cares to follows those instructions or not is a matter of luck I suppose.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> I signed the lease on my new house in Mexico City yesterday and we have began the process of packing. Hoping to be moved from Monterrey to Mexico City in 2-3 weeks if everything goes well.
> 
> I will be driving my Ford Escape with NC plates into Mexico City and I know I am going to be hassled by Transitos because I only have a plate on the back. We plan on selling it in Texas in March so we will need to deal with it for a few months at least until we can buy a car in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I have been driving my Michigan plated car in the D. F. for 3+ years. Like NC, Michigan only has a rear plate. It will attract the attention of the transitos, especially those that are stationary at intersections and highway on/off ramps. I live in Edomex and the transitos here (as a rule) are more active in looking for infractions than the transitos in the D. F.. I have never been bothered by a D. F. transito. In Edomex I have been questioned 4-5 times regarding having no front plate and just twice regarding "Hoy no Circula". Each time they request to see my drivers license from MI, my temporary import permit and my vehicle testing documentation for "Hoy no Circula". Once, I was asked for verification that MI only has a rear plate. Michigan (and the USA embassy) does not have such an animal. It took an extra 10 minutes to convince the transito. Although on occasion I have spent 15-30 minutes talking with a transito I have never paid a "propina or mordita".

Regarding "Hoy no Circula"; I have my car car tested under the voluntary testing program every 6 months and have a "0" hologram that allows me to drive daily without any restrictions. Last time it cost about $300 pesos. Actual testing takes about 10 minutes. Waiting time has been from 10 to 45 minutes. They require a current MI registration and take a photo copy of my license plate. 

I use my current Michigan drivers license without any problems. MI vehicle registration can be renewed by Internet by residents who are currently out of state. I maintain a legal residence in Michigan with mailing addresses in Mexico, Maine and Texas. Driver licenses can be easily obtained in the D. F. and Edomex without testing. In Edomex, the license expiration coincides with your visa expiration date.

For more information regarding driving in the D. F., "Hoy no Circula", testing facilities and "Reglamentos de Transito" click on the website below.

Bienvenidos al Distrito Federal!


Programa de Verificacin vehicular | Trmites y Reglamentos | PortalAutomotriz.com


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I signed the lease on my new house in Mexico City yesterday and we have began the process of packing. Hoping to be moved from Monterrey to Mexico City in 2-3 weeks if everything goes well.


Congratulations! I hope your move goes smoothly. What part of the city will you be living in?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Congratulations! I hope your move goes smoothly. What part of the city will you be living in?


Hey Isla- I'll be right off the Reforma towards Santa Fe close to Bosques de las Lomas. The house is a bit smaller than what we have in Monterrey...and not quite the view we have now, but its in a really nice (green) area and totally secure outer wall with a garage!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Hey Isla- I'll be right off the Reforma towards Santa Fe close to Bosques de las Lomas. The house is a bit smaller than what we have in Monterrey...and not quite the view we have now, but its in a really nice (green) area and totally secure outer wall with a garage!


It sounds lovely. I hope your family soon feels at home in their new digs.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds lovely. I hope your family soon feels at home in their new digs.


Thanks Isla- We plan on moving in about 2 weeks. I'm making final preparations for schooling, transportation, packing, movement of Telmex utilities, etc etc. Its going to be a busy week!

The information about the driving and plates was good and stumbled on another question:

I have a small 150cc Yamaha motorcycle that I plan on riding to the office (10 minute commute). It has Nuevo Laredo plates (bought it here in MTY). Does anyone know the rules regarding DF driving and having plates from another state? I heard that you are only allowed to enter DF and drive after 11am or something like that.

I see a TON of cars here in Monterrey with DF plates that drive all hours of the day. I am not sure if there is a different law for out of state cars/plates in DF.

Conor


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suspect that you will have to re-register it in DF eventually. There may be a time limit. Check with Transito when you get there and have settled in.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I would suspect that you will have to re-register it in DF eventually. There may be a time limit. Check with Transito when you get there and have settled in.


Yep. I have already planned on it but there may be a month or so that goes by the time I actually get around to doing it.

I can't wait to cruise up the Reforma on it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I see a TON of cars here in Monterrey with DF plates that drive all hours of the day. I am not sure if there is a different law for out of state cars/plates in DF.
> 
> Conor


I'm not sure about this, but I believe that that rules restricting the circulation of out-of-the-DF vehicles is particular only to Mexico City. It has to do with attempts to keep levels of air pollution in the metropolis at bay.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not sure about this, but I believe that that rules restricting the circulation of out-of-the-DF vehicles is particular only to Mexico City. It has to do with attempts to keep levels of air pollution in the metropolis at bay.



You should be ok with use of your moto with Nuevo Leon plates for a few weeks. "Hoy no Circula" applies to the metropolitan Mexico City area including the Estado de Mexico. You should have your car voluntarily tested as soon as possible so you can drive daily without restriction. Otherwise you will not be able to drive 2 days per work week depending on the last number of your plate as well as on Fridays when foreign plated vehicles are restricted from driving and 1 Saturday per month. Both the Estado de Mexico and the D. F. strictly enforce "Hoy no Circula"

You are certainly very high up on the scale of courage to drive your moto in rush hour along the Paseo de Reforma and Palmas corridors. Motos are not covered under "Hoy no Circula" unless they are emitting a tremendous amount of soot.

You are located in the delegación Miguel Hidalgo. Here is the link to its website. Its a handy source for phone numbers/locations, payment of various services and vehicle info. You will find for motos under services/public services/vehicular control.

During my assignment to Mexico I lived on Palmas in Lomas de Chapultepec. Its a wonderful area close to shopping,restaurants and schools. 

Delegación Miguel Hidalgo - Inicia la transformación hacia #TuGobiernoEnElBolsillo


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

michmex said:


> You should be ok with use of your moto with Nuevo Leon plates for a few weeks. "Hoy no Circula" applies to the metropolitan Mexico City area including the Estado de Mexico. You should have your car voluntarily tested as soon as possible so you can drive daily without restriction. Otherwise you will not be able to drive 2 days per work week depending on the last number of your plate as well as on Fridays when foreign plated vehicles are restricted from driving and 1 Saturday per month. Both the Estado de Mexico and the D. F. strictly enforce "Hoy no Circula"
> 
> You are certainly very high up on the scale of courage to drive your moto in rush hour along the Paseo de Reforma and Palmas corridors. Motos are not covered under "Hoy no Circula" unless they are emitting a tremendous amount of soot.
> 
> ...


Again, Mich, thanks for the great information. We will actually be residing in Lomas de Bezares and it does have some close shopping and eating places. We are very excited for the move and to be in a safe residential area...and close to the office!

When I ride my motorcycle I follow the road rules and drive it like I would my car. I don't go between cars and change positions at stop lights. Thats how people get hurt. Most of my commute will be back streets from the house to the office and I feel pretty comfortable here in MTY with my ability. Once I gain the courage I want to ride the whole Reforma...probably starting on a Saturday afternoon or morning outside of rush hour when the traffic is a little more light.

I do realize and I am not fooling myself as to what is takes to be a motorcyclist in DF. I am sure I will ease into it just as I did driving in Mexico for the first time.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just one note on what michmex said above:

Fridays are not prohibited for foreign plated cars. It is only prohibited on Fridays if your plates (any plates) end in 0 or 9 or if your plates have letters only (no numbers) or if you have temporary local plates.

I have always driven on Fridays and have never had a problem. I just now double checked the regulation and it is indeed OK to drive a foreign plated car on Friday (outside of those restrictions mentioned above).

As michmex said, they absolutely enforce the law strictly. I once forgot that it was Tuesday and took off driving. We got about 6 blocks before we were pulled over. Fortunately, the cop was inexperienced and my wife convinced him that "Hoy No Circula" doesn't apply to foreigners and he believed her and let us go! I don't count on getting so lucky a second time...


----------

